# Honey-B-Healthy/Liquid Lecithin



## slk8 (Jun 23, 2009)

I am trying to make my own honey-b-healthy. I am having trouble getting the lecithin granules to dissolve (even using the very hot water). I found liquid lecithin and wondered if I could use this instead?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Let the lecithin granules soak in a small amount of water for a few hours or overnight. They will be dissolved.


----------



## jlovell (May 1, 2009)

slk8 said:


> I am trying to make my own honey-b-healthy. I found liquid lecithin and wondered if I could use this instead?


You can, but I'm not sure it will do any good as the liquid. I found the liquid as well in the gelcap form. This turned out to be oil based. When I used it in the recipe, what I was left with at the end was a HBH mix that had a slight brown scum on the surface. Very little and if you shook it up before you used it it would be gone. But, if you left it in the fridge the scum would be back in the morning. Bees loved the stuff, though. 

My understanding is the whole purpose of the lecithin was to get the oil based essential oils to go into the mix and stay mixed. Putting an oil based lecithin in seems to defeat the purpose.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I found liquid lecithin to be much worse than the granules. I put a cup of water in the microwave and let it come to a boil, remove it, mix in the granules, stir well, and let it sit for awhile. Neither form is great, but the granules are better by far imo.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

I gave up on Lecithin, finally. I read somewhere, may have been here, that honey works well also. I tried it and added the oils to a half pint of honey and let it sit for a couple weeks. Still works good and I have not had seperation after mixing with the syrup. I mixed it last fall and the jar is still on top of my fridge waiting for the next time I use it. Since it is so concentrated I have been experimenting with how much to use. Right now I'm going with about a 1/4 tsp for a 1/2 gallon of syrup.

Others may have a better ratio set up from more experience than I though.


----------



## NorthWest_bee_guy (Jun 14, 2009)

Just buy Honey-b-healthy and for get about making your own Honey-b is made designed and created by two guys that could write the book on bee keeping.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Great advise if you have loads of money or just won the
lottery.

But homemade works great, and is a very small fraction
of the cost. I'll stick with homemade.

I've only used the liquid lecithin and I run it through a
automotive paint strainer. Scum still forms but it is
a minor annoyance. I'll try the powder next.


----------



## slk8 (Jun 23, 2009)

I really am a great cook but am having trouble getting the lecithin to dissolve completely.......hopefully the girls won't hold it against me......

I tried letting it sit overnight but still got the same results.....I will continue to experiment


----------

